# Aftermarket Radiator



## ethen44 (Dec 25, 2003)

Does anyone know what or where I can get a new but good aftermarket radiator at? It has to be for a 93 300zx non-turbo.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

ethen44 said:


> Does anyone know what or where I can get a new but good aftermarket radiator at? It has to be for a 93 300zx non-turbo.


Call one of our forum sponsors. I'm not sure but I think Koyo or Nismo make one for the 300zx NA.


----------

